# BVI Sailor Storage



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As a moorings yacht owner and frequent vistor to the British Virgins each year, I am tried of dragging all our stuff back and forth from California, on each trip. Plus we never really have everything we want on our trips. We have not found any suitable storage facility on Tortola, so I intend to start one in March 2002. Are any of you tried of hauling your bags through customs and the airports too? I just designed and built a very durable stainless steel and foam insulated wall panel storage/shipping container and if anyone is interested in getting one also, or in such a service, please let me know.


----------

